# Hello



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone  ,

I'm not sure if this is where I should introduce myself to you (sorry if it isn't!).  I have been looking at this site for a while now and have always been too scared to register, but I really would love to be a part of this now.  I have been ttc with my DH for about 3years and the whole journey has been so lonely. We have lost two babies which was so painful for me (as I know so many of you understand) and have been told that we will need icsi because my DH has antibodies. I am waiting to start my first injections just before Christmas, hopefully ready for EC on the 19th Jan.  I'm finding the whole experience at the moment very exciting because we are starting a new chapter now, but also so scary.  I am very lucky in that my husband has been absolutely brilliant, but the ache for my baby is getting so deep rooted now and I am starting to think I am going mad. 

I would love to get to know some of you who are feeling the same as I feel like such an odd ball!

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF KTY

Hi kty so sorry to hear of your losses hun 

you have definately done the right thing joining this fantastic site there are so many lovely people on here who will help you through your journey. now you've found us you don't need to feel like you are going mad or like an oddball as you will find so many of us will understand how you are feeling and there will always some one there to listen to you whether you need to rant, scream and shout or just a good ole moan.

there is a thread set up for people who are having icsi, and one for cycle buddies (you would maybe be dec/jan thread) but there is also a thread set up for inbetweenies (a lot of us on there are not inbetween but we never want to leave as all the girls are so nice ) i know you will be welcome on all of these threads

loook forward to getting to know you better

pam xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Kty,

Welcome to FF - like Pam says you have definately come to the right place for help and support.  I only found the site a few weeks ago and now I wonder how I ever managed before!  

Come on over to the December Snowflakes (part 2) thread on the cycle buddies dec/jan board.  We are all gearing up for tx in december and january - the first snowflake has just started, but some of us wont be beginning until after Christmas and will be going through it at the same time as you.  I'll be starting my second ICSI cycle on 4th Jan and calculate EC for about 19th/20th Jan so I'll be doing everything pretty much at the same time as you.  The snowflakes are all great and we'll be helping each other through the tx cycle so come and join us.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Pam and Olwen, 

Thank you for making me feel so welcome !!  I will definitely move over to some of the other threads and start to get to know you all more.  I am so glad that I have picked up the courage to do this, it is such a relief! 

Thank you both again,

Love Kty xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Kty

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF!

Good luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you  Laine  ,

Everyone has been so lovely to me already.  There is so much support here, I wish I had found the group sooner.

love Kty xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Kty

Welcome to ff hun wishing you so much luck with your icsi hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello Lilly,

Thank you for the welcome and the luck!  I'm getting quite nervous now.

Lots of luck for you too!!!!



Love Kty xxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi kty ,just thought id say hi and good luck.skye


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Skye,

Thank you for the good luck message! Its so nice to start to get to know so many of you.

sending you lots of luck too,

hugs kty


----------

